# Any frog giggers in the house?



## trapperjoe (Oct 15, 2012)

I know this is a predator forum but I'm wondering... any frog giggers around here? This is one ******* pastime I'm a newcomer to. Probably because I'm relatively new to the south.

Any tips? How should I prepare these bad boys? I know nothing other than... I like frog legs.

FYI: I don't have an airboat or any boat for that matter. However... this is my front yard with a big ole tasty lake right out front:


__
http://instagr.am/p/RDczlSotgg/


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I use to gig frogs alot when I was younger, just fried them up in a skillet.


----------



## trapperjoe (Oct 15, 2012)

Wolf, you've done some living my man. I know this bayou boy who makes them like buffalo wings. Sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

trapperjoe said:


> I know this is a predator forum but I'm wondering... any frog giggers around here? This is one ******* pastime I'm a newcomer to. Probably because I'm relatively new to the south.
> 
> Any tips? How should I prepare these bad boys? I know nothing other than... I like frog legs.
> 
> ...


 Well waders and maybe a gig walking real slow might work along the edges--but snakes like mocassins prey on them as well. Had one almost bite me after I shot and went to grab the frog--apparently the snake was coming from behind him and was like 2ft away when I shot the frog. When i reached to grab the frog with my headlight on him I saw the snake draw back a tad as if to strike but I was already about sinking the boat at that point. So after that I use a boat paddle to slide under the frogs and lift them that way. But I always used a boat and a .22 rifle. A fly rod works but you need a boat to work it--just place the "bug" in front of him and slurp!!-- skin them make a slight cut behind the leg joint/knee to cut the tendon to keep the leg from "kicking" when you fry them--then just batter them and fry em up.


----------



## trapperjoe (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm so amped for this frog expedition. There are a CRAZY amount of frogs in Florida. Every time it rains I have dead frogs all over my driveway in the morning. Not sure why. Maybe the early morning sun burns them. I know animals will die in a trap down here in a matter of hours. Florida is hotter than hell sometimes.

That said, I've seen some HUGE bull frogs.

Should I go gig stick or just try to catch them my hand? I've had really good luck catching frogs in the past but I've never done it for the purpose of eating them and I've only done one at a time. I want to catch like 30 and have a BBQ.

Think I'll be able to sneak up behind 30?


----------



## ld007 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm from Los Angeles and I work in reality TV. I think there should be a nature show about frog hunters. There are shows about tuna fishing, shrimping, duck hunting, and more..why not one about frog giggers? I'm looking for the best personalities for television who would love to allow us to follow them hunting frogs. Contact me if you or anyone you know are interested. The right personality could be one person gigging frogs solo or a unit of friends or family members.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

trapperjoe said:


> I'm so amped for this frog expedition. There are a CRAZY amount of frogs in Florida. Every time it rains I have dead frogs all over my driveway in the morning. Not sure why. Maybe the early morning sun burns them. I know animals will die in a trap down here in a matter of hours. Florida is hotter than hell sometimes.
> 
> That said, I've seen some HUGE bull frogs.
> 
> ...


 No more than a snake would---to get close to one is the same idea mocassins have in mind. Keep them out of reach , so use a gig or stout cane pole as mentioned earlier with a bug dangling and hook him.


----------



## trapperjoe (Oct 15, 2012)

Who the hell is ld007? Are you serious or a troll? With all due respect... no one would watch a show about frog gigging. This is coming from the guy with really wacky tv show ideas.

Stonegod, I will take your advice.


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

trapperjoe said:


> Who the hell is ld007? Are you serious or a troll? With all due respect... no one would watch a show about frog gigging. This is coming from the guy with really wacky tv show ideas.
> 
> Stonegod, I will take your advice.


I'd watch it

Probably not for very long tho, it would be funny as heck to see a bunch of fat swap people on tv gigging for frogs!


----------



## trapperjoe (Oct 15, 2012)

That's already a huge element of Duck Dynasty and Swamp People. Jace Robertson is the world's best frog man. Bare handed awesomeness.


----------



## trapperjoe (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey ld007, maybe you are legit and if you are... sorry. I just don't see where this is going.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

trapperjoe said:


> Hey ld007, maybe you are legit and if you are... sorry. I just don't see where this is going.


 He's just looking for another gig.


----------



## trapperjoe (Oct 15, 2012)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## ld007 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes I'm legit, yes I'm from LA and am a producer, currently working for a show on the Discovery Channel. That's about all the personal details I'd like to publish on this forum.

If there is an audience for a show about a "honey boo boo", there is definitely one for frog hunting. There is an audience for everything.

Looking for serious inquiries from people who love the idea of a camera documenting their hunts.


----------



## trapperjoe (Oct 15, 2012)

Dude, there are so many people on this forum that do so much more interesting stuff than frog gig. Coyote hunting is way more interesting.


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> more interesting than drunk.....nude....swap people.....frog gigging?!!.....I think not!!!!lol


Fixed it for ya ! LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

ld007 said:


> Yes I'm legit, yes I'm from LA and am a producer, currently working for a show on the Discovery Channel. That's about all the personal details I'd like to publish on this forum.
> 
> If there is an audience for a show about a "honey boo boo", there is definitely one for frog hunting. There is an audience for everything.
> 
> Looking for serious inquiries from people who love the idea of a camera documenting their hunts.


 Don't come to Arizona! With your DC bs... That's about all the details I'd like to publish on this forum.


----------



## trapperjoe (Oct 15, 2012)

I need to know:

Is it too late in the year to go? It's still like 72 degrees at night here.


----------



## trapperjoe (Oct 15, 2012)

I've got an idea. As a nuisance wildlife pro... there's certain tools I'm never without. Traps go without saying. Then there's your catch pole that you use to put raccoons in a choke hold. You have to have welders gloves. They'll protect you from just about anything. Then there are snake tongs... these are my favorite piece of equip. They are my M16 if you will. I've used them to snag many a critter. My signature move is grabbing a squirrel by the tail. I've done it many times:

http://snapwidget.com/view/?id=305168007303453493_238217229

Why not just use them? I'm really bad at stabbing stuff. But man am I quick with tongs!


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

Now I would watch that!

It's would be interesting to see that kinda thing on tv. 
You have my vote for that


----------



## rmead88 (Jan 8, 2013)

I miss some good old fashion frog legs. My grandma used to make them all the time and I always enjoyed catching them.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

I grew up going out with my grandfather for froglegs, only we didn't gig them. We caught them with a fish pole and a long shank hook with a piece of red cloth dangling from the hook. We dangled the hook in front of the frog and they hooked themselves!

Gotta love those fried froglegs!!!


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

ld007 said:


> Contact me if you or anyone you know are interested. The right personality...


Id007, this is just an idea, but I think a better and more entertaining show would be about ALL the personalities right here on PredatorTalk blog! I'm not sure who would want to participate, but it seems nearly every day there is a new and different story here and they all don't involve coyotes. There are stories about pursuing bobcats, mountain lions, hogs, and the very dangerous badger! You could see the entire country in the process and not just one locale.


----------

